# 92 sentra SE brakes



## Guest (Aug 29, 2002)

yesterday i had my rotors turned and i put on new breaks but the mechanic turning the rotors said i had the wrong rotors. does any one know anything about the size difference in rotors between the se model and all the others. and if they are then where can i get them.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

First off, you saying that he was turning your rotors means that they were on there the whole time, so they obviously must work. They worked before you got to the shop, so they should work when you leave? Or did you buy new rotors, and have him machine those (even though most new rotors don't need to be turned). What did he say was wrong about them? Wrong bolt pattern, hub size, etc etc???


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2002)

*rotors*

ok they were on the car forabout 6 months i bought them new and yes they worked. but according to the book that auto shops have the actual rotor thickness where the brakes rub are too thin.
if i was at a regular shop out in town they would not have turned them. they even chaecked online. the minimum thickness for the rotors on the 92 sentra SE is like .945 of an inch the thinkness of my rotors where at before resurfacing was .660 the limit is .630 so if i had a gxe, xe, or e model i would be within limits. but as an se its way past the limit. i dont know but they at least work


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

Okay, looking at my '93 FSM here's what I come up with. All GA16DE powered cars have the CL18VD front discs. And they all have the LT18C rear drums. The only difference in brakes on a GA16DE is between the base model, E and GXE,XE (they don't list SE for some reason, but I'm assuming it falls into that group). The base model had a different brake booster and MC, because I don't think they are power assisted. Now, all SR20DE powered cars without ABS have the AD18VE front discs and the AD7HA rear discs. EXCEPT for the NX which has the AD22VF discs in front. Now what doesn't make sense, is that they list an SR model and a SE model under the SR20DE. I have to assume that the SE is to indicate the NX and the SR is the SE-R, because AFAIK, no model of Sentra had the AD22VF's. But it lists that the SE model could have the AD22VF's under a Sports Option. Again, I'm assuming that the SE is the NX2K, but I thought all NK2K's had AD22VF's. Then if you have ABS it changes. The GA16DE get's the AD7HA discs in the rear as part of the ABS option but it retains the CL18VD discs up front. Now, the SR model doesn't change, but the SE has the AD22VF's now, with no option of the AD18VE's. All SR20DE powered cars share the same booster regardless if their ABS or not, or what size discs they have up front. ABS gets a different MC due to the proportioning valve being seperate from the MC. 

Looking in the front I now see they list the Coupe as having an XE and an SE model, despite that they are referred to as NX1600 and NX2000 respectively. So that answers my question about the previous misunderstanding. Sorry, this is lengthy, I'm learning a few things myself about how to decipher this FSM as I try to help out 92sentrase.  When the FSM refers to a coupe they strictly mean the NX, they consider both the 2 dr and 4dr sentras to be sedans. 

To answer 92sentrase's question, yes, the repair limit/minimum thickness for your CL18VD front discs is .630"/16mm. This is the same limit for the AD18VE front discs on the SE-R. So maybe you have AD18VE's on front for some reason? There are three different front disc calipers, one for the CL18VD, one for the AD18VE, and one for the AD22VF. This is not to say that the AD18VE discs wouldn't fit into a CL18VD caliper though. Maybe this is what happened? Anyways, that's the differences between models, your car would only have different rears if it were ABS, switching your drums out for the discs, other than that, the fronts are all the same for the GA16DE cars. Hope this helps.


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2002)

*well thanks*

well thanks for the help. hell i learned a little too. but i apreciate the research. and now understand. its good to know that my rotors will be fine. and again thanks.


----------

